# Favorite Low Carb Meals?



## frsttimemama

Just curious -- what are your favorite low carb meals?


----------



## Kelskiii

I enjoy part boiled eggs & dipping bacon into them .. not for everyone though :) my favourite at the minute for breakfast.

I also enjoy tuna salads & any meat with vegetables ... I tend to eat the same things over & over until I get sick of them.

Any ideas for future low carb meals? I'm trying to eat very little carbs & high protein for 14 days.


----------



## frsttimemama

I am the same way. I eat the same things over and over. I eat a lot of meat and veggies, various ways. Stir fry, grilling, etc. I like Dannon Light'n Fit Greek yogurt with walnuts and sometimes peaches or raspberries thrown in (that's my go-to breakfast). I like omlettes with ham and cheese thrown in. I will take a lettuce leaf and wrap turkey lunchmeat and deli cheese in it. I often make extra meat and veggies at dinner so I can take leftovers to work. I like ham with cream cheese spread on it and a dill pickle spear in the middle. I Like chef salad, too.


----------



## Kelskiii

Thank you! I will try giving some of them a go. I keep meaning to do the lettuce leaf with turkey sounds lovely.

Problem with eating the same things over and over, I get sick of eating the same thing! Need to switch it up a bit & try new things.


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't blame you there. It's just easier for me because then I don't have to think too hard about it.. and either an 11 month old, that's helpful! Lol


----------



## k4th

I follow a low GI diet so I do have carbs, but always coupled with the same amount of good fat/protein to keep me full for longer. My favourites are...

Breakfast - fruit with cinnamon porridge and natural yogurt (3 heaped tablespoons of porridge only)
Snacks - hummus with veggie sticks or cashew & date balls (use a food processor to mix the same amount of each & then hand roll into little balls)
Lunch - veggie soup with natural yogurt in or a Greek feta salad
Dinner - marinated salmon with veg or chicken stir fry on quinoa


----------



## frsttimemama

What is porridge?


----------



## k4th

frsttimemama said:


> What is porridge?

Oats in hot milk. I mix oats with cold milk & microwave for 2 mins = porridge :)


----------



## minties

Pavlova made with erythritol instead of sugar
Devilled eggs
Er...brain is going blank!


----------



## frsttimemama

What is Pavlova?


----------



## Berri

I'm doing a "real" food thing at the moment with no added sugar at all (only on day 2 and I fear it's going to get much harder very soon!).

Anyway, here's what I've been having:

Breakfast: 2 tomatoes & 5 mushrooms oven baked at 220 for 10 min with some herbs (balsamic would be good if you like that).
Snack: 30g walnuts + carrot sticks
Lunch: minestrone soup (chickpeas instead of any grains)
Arvo tea: 1 punnet berries (I still need "sugar" of some description in the arvo)
Dinner: Poached chicken salad last night, tonight salmon + steamed greens

I have to say that I was also prepared to have a punnet of berries after dinner last night but the salad was HUGE (just 125g chicken plus heaps of spinach, some avocado, tomato, cucumber) so I didn't snack on anything after that.

I also like to snack on:
1/2 an avocado with small tin of tuna and a little salt
Veggie sticks and guacamole (I can't do hummus)
Cheese sticks (which I pinch off my kids ;p)

For sweeter treats I make zucchini or sweet potato bread but I do have to portion and freeze these otherwise I tend to overindulge!


----------

